# Internet gateway + DHCP

## NeoCORE

Hey all,

Decided earlier (about 2 hours ago) that because I was having trouble modding my xBox (currently doing what they call FRAG  :Sad: ) I would take a break and quickly set up my new linux converted gateway  :Smile: ... quickly?

Anyway, here's whats happened, I have my laptop that does everywhere with me and has gentoo on it and is fully optimised. At home, there is my little sis's pc (my gateway) which currently has suse linux 8.2 on it (I know, but I really couldn't be bother setting up gentoo on such a slow machine, that no1 will really get the benefit of)

So, currently, I believe I have dhcp working, I just type dhcp on my gentoo box and i get all the details... My internet connection is working (adsl with speedtouch... another reason for suse... seems to be the only distro that can set up this modem easily... and yes I have tried a lot in gentoo)... firewall is up... I am pretty sure forwarding is up.

So, to start with, I had my laptop being able to update via dhcp and ping my gateway etc... though the problem there was it couldn't see the net... after checking route, I realised I hadn't provided gentoo with a gateway through dhcp... so I fixed that... now route brings up a default gateway... but it takes ages to list... and I can no longer ping my gateway (times out)...

So that's the stage I am at, and I was hoping one of you lot could help me out (I am reasonably new to networking, so sorry for my ignorance, but I haven't had 2 machines until recently,  and I have been at this for 2 hours  :Sad: ) I know it ain't really a gentoo problem... but lets face it, when it comes to community support and help, no other distro comes near gentoo...

So, if you have any light to shine on the subject, please do  :Smile: 

dhcpd.conf

```

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

       range 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.250;

        default-lease-time 86400;

        max-lease-time 2592000;

   option domain-name-servers 194.106.33.42, 194.106.56.6;

   option routers 198.168.1.0;

}

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

```

routes (gateway)

```

255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255 eth0 

```

sysctl

```

## Path:   Network/General

## Description:   activate dynamic-IP-patch at bootup

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# Do you want the "dynamic IP patch" to be enabled at bootup? (yes/no)

#

IP_DYNIP="no"

## Path:   Network/General

## Description:   activate syn-flood protection at bootup

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# Enable syn flood protection (see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/Configure.help)

# (yes/no)

#

IP_TCP_SYNCOOKIES="yes"

## Path:   Network/General

## Description:   forward/route IP(v4) packets

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# Runtime-configurable parameter: forward IP packets.

# Is this host a router? (yes/no)

#

IP_FORWARD="yes"

## Path:   Network/General

## Description:   forward/route IPv6 packets

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# Runtime-configurable parameter: forward IPv6 packets.

#

IPV6_FORWARD="no"

## Path:   Network/General

## Description:   activate ECN network configuration at bootup

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# DISABLE_ECN

# If you have trouble connecting to some machines on the internet with

# your 2.4 kernel, but there are no problems with 2.2, this may be due

# to broken firewalls dropping network packets with the ECN (early

# congestion notification) flag set.

# Set this to yes to have ECN disabled at boot time.

#

DISABLE_ECN="yes"

## Path:   System/Kernel

## Description:   enable/allow sysrq hotkeys

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# Enable Magic SysRq Keys?

# If you say yes here, you will have some control over the system even

# if it crashes (e.g. during kernel debugging).

# For further information see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

#

ENABLE_SYSRQ="no"

```

ifconfig (gateway)

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:04:5B:35

          inet addr:192.168.1.0  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::206:25ff:fe04:5b35/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:468 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:32165 (31.4 Kb)  TX bytes:1828 (1.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xdc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:146 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:146 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:12340 (12.0 Kb)  TX bytes:12340 (12.0 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:195.137.42.7  P-t-P:217.41.132.72  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## NeoCORE

SuSEfirewall2

```

# Copyright (c) 2000-2002 SuSE GmbH Nuernberg, Germany.  All rights reserved.

#

# Author: Marc Heuse <marc@suse.de>, 2002

# Please contact me directly if you find bugs.

#

# If you have problems getting this tool configures, please read this file

# carefuly and take also a look into

#  -> /usr/share/doc/packages/SuSEfirewall2/EXAMPLES !

#  -> /usr/share/doc/packages/SuSEfirewall2/FAQ !

#  -> /usr/share/doc/packages/SuSEfirewall2/SuSEfirewall2.conf.EXAMPLE !

#

# /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2

#

# for use with /sbin/SuSEfirewall2 version 3.1 which is for 2.4 kernels!

#

# ------------------------------------------------------------------------     #

# PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING:

#

# Just by configuring these settings and using the SuSEfirewall2 you are

# not secure per se! There is *not* such a thing you install and hence you

# are safed from all (security) hazards.

#

# To ensure your security, you need also:

#

#   * Secure all services you are offering to untrusted networks (internet)

#     You can do this by using software which has been designed with

#     security in mind (like postfix, apop3d, ssh), setting these up without

#     misconfiguration and praying, that they have got really no holes.

#     SuSEcompartment can help in most circumstances to reduce the risk.

#   * Do not run untrusted software. (philosophical question, can you trust

#     SuSE or any other software distributor?)

#   * Harden your server(s) with the harden_suse package/script

#   * Recompile your kernel with the openwall-linux kernel patch

#     (former secure-linux patch, from Solar Designer) www.openwall.com

#   * Check the security of your server(s) regulary

#   * If you are using this server as a firewall/bastion host to the internet

#     for an internal network, try to run proxy services for everything and

#     disable routing on this machine.

#   * If you run DNS on the firewall: disable untrusted zone transfers and

#     either don't allow access to it from the internet or run it split-brained.

#

# Good luck!

#

# Yours,

#   SuSE Security Team

#

# ------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# Configuration HELP:

#

# If you have got any problems configuring this file, take a look at

# /usr/share/doc/packages/SuSEfirewall2/EXAMPLES for an example.

#

#

# All types have to set enable SuSEfirewall2 in the runlevel editor

#

# If you are a end-user who is NOT connected to two networks (read: you have

# got a single user system and are using a dialup to the internet) you just

# have to configure (all other settings are OK): 2) and maybe 9).

#

# If this server is a firewall, which should act like a proxy (no direct

# routing between both networks), or you are an end-user connected to the

# internet and to an internal network, you have to setup your proxys and

# reconfigure (all other settings are OK): 2), 3), 9) and maybe 7), 11), 14)

#

# If this server is a firewall, and should do routing/masquerading between

# the untrusted and the trusted network, you have to reconfigure (all other

# settings are OK): 2), 3), 5), 6), 9), and maybe 7), 10), 11), 12), 13),

# 14), 20)

#

# If you want to run a DMZ in either of the above three standard setups, you

# just have to configure *additionally* 4), 9), 12), 13), 17), 19).

#

# If you know what you are doing, you may also change 8), 11), 15), 16)

# and the expert options 19), 20), 21), 22) and 23) at the far end, but you

# should NOT.

#

# If you use diald or ISDN autodialing, you might want to set 17).

#

# To get programs like traceroutes to your firewall to work is a bit tricky,

# you have to set the following options to "yes" : 11 (UDP only), 18 and 19.

#

# Please note that if you use service names, that they exist in /etc/services.

# There is no service "dns", it's called "domain"; email is called "smtp" etc.

#

# *Any* routing between interfaces except masquerading requires to set FW_ROUTE

# to "yes" and use FW_FORWARD or FW_ALLOW_CLASS_ROUTING !

#

# If you just want to do masquerading without filtering, ignore this script

# and run this line (exchange "ippp0" "ppp0" if you use a modem, not isdn):

#   iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE -o ippp0

#   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# and additionally the following lines to get at least a minimum of security:

#   iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -m state --state NEW,INVALID -i ippp0

#   iptables -A FORWARD -j DROP -m state --state NEW,INVALID -i ippp0

# ------------------------------------------------------------------------

## Path:   Network/Firewall/SuSEfirewall2

## Description:   SuSEfirewall2 configuration

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# 1.)

# Should the Firewall run in quickmode?

#

# "Quickmode" means that only the interfaces pointing to external networks

# are secured, and no other. all interfaces not in the list of FW_DEV_EXT

# are allowed full network access! Additionally, masquerading is

# automatically activated for FW_MASQ_DEV devices. and last but not least:

# all incoming connection via external interfaces are REJECTED.

# You will only need to configure 2.) and FW_MASQ_DEV in 6.)

# Optionally, you may add entries to section 9a.)

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "no"

#

FW_QUICKMODE="no"

## Type:   string

# 2.)

# Which is the interface that points to the internet/untrusted networks?

#

# Enter all the network devices here which are untrusted.

#

# Choice: any number of devices, seperated by a space

# e.g. "eth0", "ippp0 ippp1 eth0:1"

#

FW_DEV_EXT="ppp0"

## Type:   string

#

# 3.)

# Which is the interface that points to the internal network?

#

# Enter all the network devices here which are trusted.

# If you are not connected to a trusted network (e.g. you have just a

# dialup) leave this empty.

#

# Choice: leave empty or any number of devices, seperated by a space

# e.g. "tr0", "eth0 eth1 eth1:1" or ""

#

FW_DEV_INT="eth0"

## Type:   string

#

# 4.)

# Which is the interface that points to the dmz or dialup network?

#

# Enter all the network devices here which point to the dmz/dialups.

# A "dmz" is a special, seperated network, which is only connected to the

# firewall, and should be reachable from the internet to provide services,

# e.g. WWW, Mail, etc. and hence are at risk from attacks.

# See /usr/share/doc/packages/SuSEfirewall2/EXAMPLES for an example.

#

# Special note: You have to configure FW_FORWARD to define the services

# which should be available to the internet and set FW_ROUTE to yes.

#

# Choice: leave empty or any number of devices, seperated by a space

# e.g. "tr0", "eth0 eth1 eth1:1" or ""

#

FW_DEV_DMZ=""

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# 5.)

# Should routing between the internet, dmz and internal network be activated?

# REQUIRES: FW_DEV_INT or FW_DEV_DMZ

#

# You need only set this to yes, if you either want to masquerade internal

# machines or allow access to the dmz (or internal machines, but this is not

# a good idea). This option supersedes IP_FORWARD from

# /etc/sysconfig/network/options

#

# Setting this option one alone doesn't do anything. Either activate

# massquerading with FW_MASQUERADE below if you want to masquerade your

# internal network to the internet, or configure FW_FORWARD to define

# what is allowed to be forwarded!

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "no"

#

FW_ROUTE="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# 6.)

# Do you want to masquerade internal networks to the outside?

# REQUIRES: FW_DEV_INT or FW_DEV_DMZ, FW_ROUTE

#

# "Masquerading" means that all your internal machines which use services on

# the internet seem to come from your firewall.

# Please note that it is more secure to communicate via proxies to the

# internet than masquerading. This option is required for FW_MASQ_NETS and

# FW_FORWARD_MASQ.

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "no"

#

FW_MASQUERADE="yes"

## Type:   string

#

# You must also define on which interface(s) to masquerade on. This is

# normally your external device(s) to the internet.

# Most users can leave the default below.

#

# e.g. "ippp0" or "$FW_DEV_EXT"

FW_MASQ_DEV="$FW_DEV_EXT"

## Type:   string

#

# Which internal computers/networks are allowed to access the internet

# directly (not via proxys on the firewall)?

# Only these networks will be allowed access and will be masqueraded!

#

# Choice: leave empty or any number of hosts/networks seperated by a space.

# Every host/network may get a list of allowed services, otherwise everything

# is allowed. A target network, protocol and service is appended by a comma to

# the host/network. e.g. "10.0.0.0/8" allows the whole 10.0.0.0 network with

# unrestricted access. "10.0.1.0/24,0/0,tcp,80 10.0.1.0/24,0/0tcp,21" allows

# the 10.0.1.0 network to use www/ftp to the internet.

# "10.0.1.0/24,tcp,1024:65535 10.0.2.0/24" is OK too.

# Set this variable to "0/0" to allow unrestricted access to the internet.

#

FW_MASQ_NETS="0/0"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 7.)

# Do you want to protect the firewall from the internal network?

# REQUIRES: FW_DEV_INT

#

# If you set this to "yes", internal machines may only access services on

# the machine you explicitly allow. They will be also affected from the

# FW_AUTOPROTECT_SERVICES option.

# If you set this to "no", any user can connect (and attack) any service on

# the firewall.

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "yes"

#

# "yes" is a good choice

FW_PROTECT_FROM_INTERNAL="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 8.)

# Do you want to autoprotect all running network services on the firewall?

#

# If set to "yes", all network access to services TCP and UDP on this machine

# will be prevented (except to those which you explicitly allow, see below:

# FW_SERVICES_{EXT,DMZ,INT}_{TCP,UDP})

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "yes"

#

FW_AUTOPROTECT_SERVICES="yes"

## Type:   string

#

# 9.)

# Which services ON THE FIREWALL should be accessible from either the internet

# (or other untrusted networks), the dmz or internal (trusted networks)?

# (see no.13 & 14 if you want to route traffic through the firewall) XXX

#

# Enter all ports or known portnames below, seperated by a space.

# TCP services (e.g. SMTP, WWW) must be set in FW_SERVICES_*_TCP, and

# UDP services (e.g. syslog) must be set in FW_SERVICES_*_UDP.

# e.g. if a webserver on the firewall should be accessible from the internet:

# FW_SERVICES_EXT_TCP="www"

# e.g. if the firewall should receive syslog messages from the dmz:

# FW_SERVICES_DMZ_UDP="syslog"

# For IP protocols (like GRE for PPTP, or OSPF for routing) you need to set

# FW_SERVICES_*_IP with the protocol name or number (see /etc/protocols)

#

# Choice: leave empty or any number of ports, known portnames (from

# /etc/services) and port ranges seperated by a space. Port ranges are

# written like this: allow port 1 to 10 -> "1:10"

# e.g. "", "smtp", "123 514", "3200:3299", "ftp 22 telnet 512:514"

# For FW_SERVICES_*_IP enter the protocol name (like "igmp") or number ("2")

#

# Common: smtp domain

FW_SERVICES_EXT_TCP="4662 http rsync ssh"

## Type:   string

# Common: domain

FW_SERVICES_EXT_UDP=""

# Common: domain

## Type:   string

# For VPN/Routing which END at the firewall!!

FW_SERVICES_EXT_IP=""

## Type:   string

#

# Common: smtp domain

FW_SERVICES_DMZ_TCP=""

## Type:   string

# Common: domain

FW_SERVICES_DMZ_UDP=""

## Type:   string

# For VPN/Routing which END at the firewall!!

FW_SERVICES_DMZ_IP=""

## Type:   string

#

# Common: ssh smtp domain

FW_SERVICES_INT_TCP=""

## Type:   string

# Common: domain syslog

FW_SERVICES_INT_UDP=""

# For VPN/Routing which END at the firewall!!

FW_SERVICES_INT_IP=""

## Type:   string

# 9a.)

# External services in QUICKMODE.

# This is only used for QUICKMODE (see 1.)!

# (The settings here are similar to section 9.)

# Which services ON THE FIREWALL should be accessible from either the 

# internet (or other untrusted networks), i.e. the external interface(s)

# $FW_DEV_EXT

#

# Enter all ports or known portnames below, seperated by a space.

# TCP services (e.g. SMTP, WWW) must be set in FW_SERVICES_QUICK_TCP, and

# UDP services (e.g. syslog) must be set in FW_SERVICES_QUICK_UDP.

# e.g. if a secure shell daemon on the firewall should be accessible from

# the internet: 

# FW_SERVICES_QUICK_TCP="ssh"

# e.g. if the firewall should receive isakmp (IPsec) internet:

# FW_SERVICES_QUICK_UDP="isakmp"

# For IP protocols (like IPsec) you need to set

# FW_SERVICES_QUICK_IP="50"

#

# Choice: leave empty or any number of ports, known portnames (from

# /etc/services) and port ranges seperated by a space. Port ranges are

# written like this: allow port 1 to 10 -> "1:10"

# e.g. "", "smtp", "123 514", "3200:3299", "ftp 22 telnet 512:514"

# For FW_SERVICES_*_IP enter the protocol name (like "igmp") or number ("2")

#

# QUICKMODE: TCP services open to external networks (InterNet)

# (Common: ssh smtp)

FW_SERVICES_QUICK_TCP=""

## Type:   string

# QUICKMODE: UDP services open to external networks (InterNet)

# (Common: isakmp)

FW_SERVICES_QUICK_UDP=""

## Type:   string

# QUICKMODE: IP protocols unconditionally open to external networks (InterNet)

# (For VPN firewall that is VPN gateway: 50)

FW_SERVICES_QUICK_IP=""

## Type:   string

#

# 10.)

# Which services should be accessible from trusted hosts/nets?

#

# Define trusted hosts/networks (doesnt matter if they are internal or

# external) and the TCP and/or UDP services they are allowed to use.

# Please note that a trusted host/net is *not* allowed to ping the firewall

# until you set it to allow also icmp!

#

# Choice: leave FW_TRUSTED_NETS empty or any number of computers and/or

# networks, seperated by a space. e.g. "172.20.1.1 172.20.0.0/16"

# Optional, enter a protocol after a comma, e.g. "1.1.1.1,icmp"

# Optional, enter a port after a protocol, e.g. "2.2.2.2,tcp,22"

#

FW_TRUSTED_NETS=""

## Type:   string

#

# 11.)

# How is access allowed to high (unpriviliged [above 1023]) ports?

#

# You may either allow everyone from anyport access to your highports ("yes"),

# disallow anyone ("no"), anyone who comes from a defined port (portnumber or

# known portname) [note that this is easy to circumvent!], or just your

# defined nameservers ("DNS").

# Note that you can't use rpc requests (e.g. rpcinfo, showmount) as root

# from a firewall using this script (well, you can if you include range

# 600:1023 in FW_SERVICES_EXT_UDP ...).

# Please note that with v2.1 "yes" is not mandatory for active FTP from

# the firewall anymore.

#

# Choice: "yes", "no", "DNS", portnumber or known portname,

#         if not set defaults to "no"

#

# Common: "ftp-data", better is "yes" to be sure that everything else works :-(

FW_ALLOW_INCOMING_HIGHPORTS_TCP="yes"

## Type:   string

# Common: "DNS" or "domain ntp", better is "yes" to be sure ...

FW_ALLOW_INCOMING_HIGHPORTS_UDP="DNS"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 12.)

# Are you running some of the services below?

# They need special attention - otherwise they won´t work!

#

# Set services you are running to "yes", all others to "no",

# if not set defaults to "no"

# If you want to offer the below services to your DMZ as well,

# (and not just internally), set the switches below to "dmz",

# if you even want to offer to the world as well, set to "ext"

# instead of "yes" (NOT RECOMMENDED FOR SECURITY REASONS!)

#

FW_SERVICE_AUTODETECT="yes"

# Autodetect the services below when starting

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# If you are running bind/named set to yes. Remember that you have to open

# port 53 (or "domain") as udp/tcp to allow incoming queries.

# Also FW_ALLOW_INCOMING_HIGHPORTS_UDP needs to be "yes"

FW_SERVICE_DNS="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# if you use dhclient to get an ip address you have to set this to "yes" !

FW_SERVICE_DHCLIENT="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# set to "yes" if this server is a DHCP server

FW_SERVICE_DHCPD="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# set to "yes" if this server is running squid. You still have to open the

# tcp port 3128 to allow remote access to the squid proxy service.

FW_SERVICE_SQUID="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

# set to "yes" if this server is running a samba server. You still have to 

# open the tcp port 139 to allow remote access to SAMBA.

FW_SERVICE_SAMBA="no"

## Type:   string

#

# 13.)

# Which services accessed from the internet should be allowed to the

# dmz (or internal network - if it is not masqueraded)?

# REQUIRES: FW_ROUTE

#

# With this option you may allow access to e.g. your mailserver. The

# machines must have valid, non-private, IP addresses which were assigned to

# you by your ISP. This opens a direct link to your network, so only use

# this option for access to your dmz!!!!

#

# Choice: leave empty (good choice!) or use the following explained syntax

# of forwarding rules, seperated each by a space.

# A forwarding rule consists of 1) source IP/net and 2) destination IP

# seperated by a comma. e.g. "1.1.1.1,2.2.2.2 3.3.3.3/16,4.4.4.4/24"

# Optional is a protocol, seperated by a comma, e.g. "5.5.5.5,6.6.6.6,igmp"

# Optional is a port after the protocol with a comma, e.g. "0/0,0/0,udp,514"

#

FW_FORWARD=""

# Beware to use this!

## Type:   string

#

# 14.)

# Which services accessed from the internet should be allowed to masqueraded

# servers (on the internal network or dmz)?

# REQUIRES: FW_ROUTE

#

# With this option you may allow access to e.g. your mailserver. The

# machines must be in a masqueraded segment and may not have public IP addesses!

# Hint: if FW_DEV_MASQ is set to the external interface you have to set

# FW_FORWARD from internal to DMZ for the service as well to allow access

# from internal!

#

# Please note that this should *not* be used for security reasons! You are

# opening a hole to your precious internal network. If e.g. the webserver there

# is compromised - your full internal network is compromised!!

#

# Choice: leave empty (good choice!) or use the following explained syntax

# of forward masquerade rules, seperated each by a space.

# A forward masquerade rule consists of 1) source IP/net, 2) the IP to which

# the requests will be forwarded to (in the dmz/intern net), 3) a protocol

# (tcp/udp only!) and 4) destination port, seperated by a comma (","), e.g.

# "4.0.0.0/8,1.1.1.1,tcp,80"

#

# Optional is a port after the destination port, to redirect the request to

# a different destination port on the destination IP, e.g.

# "4.0.0.0/8,1.1.1.1,tcp,80,81"

#

# Optional is an target IP address on which should the masquerading be decided.

# You have to set the optional port option to use this.

#

# Example:

# 200.200.200.0/24,10.0.0.10,tcp,80,81,202.202.202.202

# The class C network 200.200.200.0/24 trying to access 202.202.202.202 port

# 80 will be forwarded to the internal server 10.0.0.10 on port 81.

# Example:

# 200.200.200.0/24,10.0.0.10,tcp,80

# The class C network 200.200.200.0/24 trying to access anything which goes

# through this firewall ill be forwarded to the internal server 10.0.0.10 on

# port 80

#

FW_FORWARD_MASQ=""

# Beware to use this!

## Type:   string

#

# 15.)

# Which accesses to services should be redirected to a localport on the

# firewall machine?

#

# This can be used to force all internal users to surf via your squid proxy,

# or transparently redirect incoming webtraffic to a secure webserver.

# 

# Choice: leave empty or use the following explained syntax of redirecting

# rules, seperated by a space.

# A redirecting rule consists of 1) source IP/net, 2) destination IP/net,

# 3) protocol (tcp or udp) 3) original destination port and 4) local port to

# redirect the traffic to, seperated by a colon. e.g.:

# "10.0.0.0/8,0/0,tcp,80,3128 0/0,172.20.1.1,tcp,80,8080"

# Please note that as 2) destination, you may add '!' in front of the IP/net

# to specify everything EXCEPT this IP/net.

#

FW_REDIRECT=""

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 16.)

# Which logging level should be enforced?

# You can define to log packets which were accepted or denied.

# You can also the set log level, the critical stuff or everything.

# Note that logging *_ALL is only for debugging purpose ...

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set FW_LOG_*_CRIT defaults to "yes", and

# FW_LOG_*_ALL defaults to "no"

#

FW_LOG_DROP_CRIT="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

FW_LOG_DROP_ALL="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

FW_LOG_ACCEPT_CRIT="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

FW_LOG_ACCEPT_ALL="no"

## Type:   string

#

# only change/activate this if you know what you are doing!

FW_LOG="--log-level warning --log-tcp-options --log-ip-option --log-prefix SuSE-FW"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 17.)

# Do you want to enable additional kernel TCP/IP security features?

# If set to yes, some obscure kernel options are set.

# (icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses, icmp_echoreply_rate,

#  icmp_destunreach_rate, icmp_paramprob_rate, icmp_timeexeed_rate,

#  ip_local_port_range, log_martians, mc_forwarding, mc_forwarding,

#  rp_filter, routing flush)

# Tip: Set this to "no" until you have verified that you have got a

# configuration which works for you. Then set this to "yes" and keep it

# if everything still works. (It should!) ;-)

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "yes"

#

FW_KERNEL_SECURITY="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

# 18.)

# Keep the routing set on, if the firewall rules are unloaded?

# REQUIRES: FW_ROUTE

#

# If you are using diald, or automatic dialing via ISDN, if packets need

# to be sent to the internet, you need to turn this on. The script will then

# not turn off routing and masquerading when stopped.

# You *might* also need this if you have got a DMZ.

# Please note that this is *insecure*! If you unload the rules, but are still

# connected, you might your internal network open to attacks!

# The better solution is to remove "/sbin/SuSEfirewall2 stop" or

# "/sbin/init.d/firewall stop" from the ip-down script!

#

#

# Choices "yes" or "no", if not set defaults to "no"

#

FW_STOP_KEEP_ROUTING_STATE="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   yes

#

# 19.)

# Allow (or don't) ICMP echo pings on either the firewall or the dmz from

# the internet? The internet option is for allowing the DMZ and the internal

# network to ping the internet.

# REQUIRES: FW_ROUTE for FW_ALLOW_PING_DMZ and FW_ALLOW_PING_EXT

#

# Choice: "yes" or "no", defaults to "no" if not set

#

FW_ALLOW_PING_FW="yes"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

FW_ALLOW_PING_DMZ="no"

## Type:   yesno

## Default:   no

#

FW_ALLOW_PING_EXT="no"

##

# END of /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2

##

```

That's everything I have been working on... tell me if you need anything else  :Smile: 

Cheers

NeoCORE

----------

## NeoCORE

I still have had no progress, and I have been looking and trying stuff for the past few hours... take it everyone is as confused as me... I would recon it has something to do with my net access being a SpeedTouch USB modem, and there isn't a way I can assign it an internal interface... I think...

Please, any1 any ideas, or any1 who has a gentoo machine for a gateway with a speedtouch modem able to shine some light on this?

Cheers again

NeoCORE

----------

## Praxxus

Your examples, as posted, have an error.  Look at your DHCP config:

```
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { 

        range 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.250; 

         default-lease-time 86400; 

         max-lease-time 2592000; 

    option domain-name-servers 194.106.33.42, 194.106.56.6; 

    option routers 198.168.1.0; 

 } 

 ddns-update-style ad-hoc; 
```

Then look again at the IP address of your SuSE box.  Your "option routers" line is wrong.

Aaaand, make sure your SuSE box is listed correctly in your laptop's /etc/hosts.  Make it up if you have to, just so your laptop has a name to associate with the IP address.  That should take care of the time it takes for "route" to run.

Hope that was the problem!

----------

## NeoCORE

cheers praxxus... got it working  :Smile: 

----------

